# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Độc đáo massage thư giãn bằng rắn - Du lịch Israle

## hangnt

*Đám rắn trườn trên người, cắn vào những tế bào chết là liệu pháp vô cùng độc đáo.

Massage rắn*

Sáu chú rắn không có nọc độc được huấn luyện cẩn thận, có khả năng massage những chỗ đau, mỏi của du khách. Đó là dịch vụ massage độc đáo có một không hai chỉ có ở Bắc Israle.


Các nhà trị liệu Israel cho rằng, cơ thể con người có phản ứng tốt với rắn và cách massage này có tác dụng rất lớn không chỉ trong việc giảm đau mỏi cơ mà còn giảm stress. Tùy theo từng loại massage mà trị liệu viên sẽ lựa chọn kích cỡ của loài rắn. Với những người bị mỏi cơ nặng, họ sẽ lựa chọn những con rắn to. Trong khi đó, những con rắn nhỏ chỉ tạo hiệu ứng dễ chịu, giảm stress, dễ dàng đưa khách đến massage vào giấc ngủ say. 





Mỗi gói massage bằng rắn như vậy có giá khoảng 70 USD (tương đương 1.500.000 đồng).




*Massage cá* 

Massage cá là một trong những dịch vụ massage được du khách yêu thích nhất và ngày càng phổ biến rộng rãi trên toàn thế giới. Hai loại cá được huấn luyện để massage cho khách là cá Garra rufa và Cyprinion macrostomum. 


Khách du lịch ngâm chân hoặc toàn thân trong bồn nước, để những chú cá nhỏ bơi đến và rỉa hết những tế bào chết, kích thích sản sinh tế bào mới, khiến cơ thể thêm sảng khoái và giảm stress. 




Những đất nước nổi tiếng nhất về massage cá là Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc và Thái Lan. 




_Theo xzone_

----------


## h20love

ạc... ghê quá

----------


## michinhcanh

Ôi chết mất,nhìn ghê quá trời luôn ấy,massage bằng cá thì còn tạm được chứ bằng rắn thì chẳng cần massage,nhìn thấy là tinh thần đã thay đổi luôn rồi ấy  :Frown:

----------


## lunas2

ghê chết đi dc í

----------


## rose

ghê wa! nhìn đã sợ rồi massage j` nữa

----------


## Chimera

OMG  :cuoi:  có cho tiền cũng ko dám

----------


## pigcute

cảm giác rắn bò chắc ghê lắm nhỉ

----------

